
'Man Tax' – The shop where men pay 7% more - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-37611512
======
dudul
Regardless of what one might think of the initiative, how is this legal?

Even with the weird justification "So the 'man tax' is essentially a promotion
that favours female customers.", is it legal to give a discount based on sex
only?

------
lifeisstillgood
My favourite part of this is the earnest reporting of online quotes, leading
to the very odd looking "LooseGoose89 said they felt the tax was unfair"

Just weird

~~~
internaut
In the future internet commenters will be infamous celebrities. They already
are legendary.

Wouldn't you buy a trashy celeb magazine if it had /u/fuckswithducks and
/u/_vargas_ in it?

It would be some kind of wonderful.

